# Dubaro Kaufberatung bitte :)



## gameboyVEga (21. April 2021)

Hey User,
ich bin jetzt schon seit längerem  auf der Suche nach einem vollwertigen Gaming PC ( überwiegend fürs Gaming und Streamen)
mit einem Budget ab 2500 bis circa 2750 Euro. RGB Kompatibilität wäre auch ganz genehm.
Ich habe dafür auch schon eine Dubaro Konfiguration erstellt, bräuchte als Laie da nur noch Ratschläge von Erfahrenen.
Konfiguration:
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI (inkl Wlan + BT)
Grafikkarte: 8GB MSI RTX3070 GAMING X TRIO
RAM: 32GB (2x16GB) G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz TridentZ RGB
Case: LianLi PC-011 Razer Edition
Wasserkühlung: corsair hydro icue h100i rgb pro xt
Netzteil: 850W Corsair RM750x
SSD: 1000GB SATA 6GB/s 7200 rpm
SSD M.2: 1000GB Patriot P3000 M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVME
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
Preis liegt da momentan bei Circa 2800 Euro
wenns ginge wäre weniger und optimierter natürlich besser.
Ich freue mich auf ein paar Antworten! 
MFG User


----------



## KyoniX (11. Juli 2021)

Alles gut getroffen nur anstatt eine 3070 würde ich eine 3060 nehmen, weil die meisten 12 gb GPU Speicher haben.





						VGA Zotac RTX3060 AMP White Edition12G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

VGA Zotac RTX3060 AMP White Edition12G (GDDR6,HDMI 2.1,3xDP 1.4a,) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

KyoniX schrieb:


> Alles gut getroffen nur anstatt eine 3070 würde ich eine 3060 nehmen, weil die meisten 12 gb GPU Speicher haben.


Ehrlich? 

Wenn ich über 2000, beinahe 3000 Euro für einen Gaming Rechner ausgeben soll, dann wäre eine 3080 TI das absolute Minimum, eher eine 3090. Und der Monitor hätte dann am Gesamtpreis immer noch einen Anteil von 25 Prozent.

Bei einer 3060 kann man ja gleich den alten Rechner weiter behalten...


----------

